# Bearded Dragon help



## bdargon (May 1, 2010)

Hi there are probably loads of threads like this but I want to start my own as I have too many questions. 

I am a first time reptile owner and have chosen to start with a bearded dragon. I have found some baby beardies in my local exotics shop which look very healthy. I am planning on building my first viv and am pretty sure that will be fairly easy.

My only concern is temperatures and heating.
What wattage of bulb.
What temperature?
Are the lamps and thermostat easy to connect?
How does the thermostat control an ordenary light bulb
How many differnt lights will I need?
Will I need a light free heat source for night?

The vivarium is about 90cm long. I know I need a UVB light aswell but how long do I leave that on for?

I know what to feed, but how much do you feed a baby dragon?

Someone please help as I want to get this right.

Thanks.


----------



## passion336 (Mar 4, 2010)

bdargon said:


> Hi there are probably loads of threads like this but I want to start my own as I have too many questions.
> 
> I am a first time reptile owner and have chosen to start with a bearded dragon. I have found some baby beardies in my local exotics shop which look very healthy. I am planning on building my first viv and am pretty sure that will be fairly easy.
> 
> ...


Hello The best thing to do is not worry I will try and answer all you questions but before you buy the beardie have a good few days browsing this forum about beardies. there is alot of diffenrt ways to keep a beardie but its down to you to think wats best. E.g some people use heat mats for bearded dragons while others say its dangerious as it burns them from underneth. I personly do not use them but on the other hand lots of people have used them for years without no proberlem.


My only concern is temperatures and heating.

If your buyinh a baby beardie the basking spot will need to be around 100-110 dec some use high heat this is best done under a high watt spot light bulb that you can buy from b and q for a few £
while the cooler end of the viv need to be around 80-85

What wattage of bulb?
depends on the size of the viv and how high it is I have a 4ftx2x2 viv what is perfect size for a adult beardie and i use a 100w spot light bulb
and works perfectly

Are the lamps and thermostat easy to connect?
yes very easy as It comes with instuctions too

How does the thermostat control an ordenary light bulb?
most people know a thermostat as a water product eg like on a car but all it is. is a switch that regulates a heat or amount you need to control.

How many differnt lights will I need?
depending on how you want to set up you viv as you will find theres many ways on av you will need two
1, uvb tube that wants to be 8-10 inches away from the beardie for it to use the uav but it must not be able to climb on it so use protection.
also you will want a 10.0 uvb bulb for a beardie
2, A heat sourse as i said above with the spot light bulb

Will I need a light free heat source for night?
No alsong as you temps dont drop below 60 dec
what is easy as long as you keep the viv away from drafty windows and doors.

The vivarium is about 90cm long. I know I need a UVB light aswell but how long do I leave that on for?
from 12-14 hours a day depending on what time of year.

I know what to feed, but how much do you feed a baby dragon?
baby beardies eat like no tomorow but youll find it might not eat for a few days when you get them as they need to settle in but after that they start to eat well. a rule people go by is as many as they can eat in 10 mins. but dont quote me do your own resruch and you will find out.

I would sugest buying from a breeder on this website as there are alot of very good breeders all over england and they will be able to instrust you alot when asking questions on your first beardie.

I know how you feel its very stresssfull when you first get a beardie as they need alot of looking after but injoy it and its very rewarding 


helpfull tips
gut load your food before feeding to beardie for extra nutrition
use calci dust 5 days a week and nurolbul 2 times a week so calci dust weekdays and nurobul weekends
allways have veg on offer everyday as that will help them for when they get older as there diet changes.
HaVe viv working for a week before putting a beardie inside and take not of temp changes.
dont use calci sand as it cause inpation
I use lino as its easy to clean as there poo's stink 
dont feed iceburg as youll be cleaning up the runns
and allways check what you can feed the beardie first


and best of all injoy you experiance


sorry about spelling and grammer its 1.00am and im very tied if you have any more questions please just ask as theres loads of very helpfull people on this forum.

also youll find a local breeder and youll save money on buying a beardie and 9/10 there better looked after then pet shops

regards:welcome:


----------



## bdargon (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## passion336 (Mar 4, 2010)

no probs my friend


----------



## bdargon (May 1, 2010)

Do I need to install a differnet heat light of a lower watt for night time or should I just alter it on the thermostat?


----------



## passion336 (Mar 4, 2010)

bdargon said:


> Do I need to install a differnet heat light of a lower watt for night time or should I just alter it on the thermostat?


if the temp reach lower then 60 dec then yes but youll find it wont but if you want to buy a red bulb as ive been told reptiles can not detect the colour red

40-60 will be fine and there around £2.50 from most rep shops


----------



## Simone1989 (Jan 14, 2009)

If you look in the lizard section of the forum there is loads of info on beardies its will take alot of reading!!! I got a beardie as my first reptile and the one thing you need to remember is in their first two years they're quite an expensive pet! The uvb bulbs aren't cheap and nor are the heat lamps...you've got to get a basking rock and never buy the self heating ones....Also food is blooming expensive unless you're planning on farming your own...crickets, locusts, wax worms as treats only though as they're just full of fat and have no nutritional value...then there a bit of shredded carrot, kail, boiled squash...leafy greens...so much money to consider in the long run...my boy cost me around £60 a week to feed!! Luckily at 18 months he's going off his bugs and getting into the vegetarian lifestyle!!!


----------



## Simone1989 (Jan 14, 2009)

passion336 said:


> if the temp reach lower then 60 dec then yes but youll find it wont but if you want to buy a red bulb as *ive been told reptiles can not detect the colour red*
> 
> 40-60 will be fine and there around £2.50 from most rep shops


Just for the record that is total rubbish! Some people say don't bother with it as they only absorb heat from above but at night I used a heat matt for my beardie under his rock where he slept just to keep the temperatures up for him...also make sure you have a timer for the lights and heat lamp so they turn on and off the same time every day


----------



## Simone1989 (Jan 14, 2009)

My beardy gets up at 7 and goes to bed at 8 and I make the days shorter in the winter....You really need to tank to be pitch black at night for him to go to sleep when my beardy was a baby he would headbutt the glass to get my attention as he could see the light from the tv so I'd put a cover over his viv so he'd go straight to sleep


----------



## roddy mac (Dec 10, 2009)

Simone1989 said:


> Just for the record that is total rubbish! Some people say don't bother with it as they only absorb heat from above but at night I used a heat matt for my beardie under his rock where he slept just to keep the temperatures up for him...also make sure you have a timer for the lights and heat lamp so they turn on and off the same time every day


 
i use a blue nite light bulb in the winter nites but its just coz the room can get colder than 20 degrees, its just to keep temps up ... they cost around £4


----------



## Simone1989 (Jan 14, 2009)

Make sure you feed it the same time every day aswell so it knows when its getting its critters and always have fresh veg and a small bowl of water available. I never went on the ten minute rule I went on the one at a time untill he stopped going for them...Then there aren't loads of insects running around and at night they attack! Also my beardie kept getting woken up by cricks that hid in his tank so I changed his diet to locusts and he now wont touch cricks!
Also you'll need to give it a bath around once every two weeks to help with shedding...I used an old sandwich tub for mine when he was tiny...the water must be warm like if you were bathing a baby...and if it poo's you know its warm enough lol!
I think I've bombarded you with enough things to think about now...Just enjoy and make sure you handle it once a day after letting it settle in...they can turn very nasty if you dont


----------



## Simone1989 (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes but they can see the light....mine was fine without one infact any light would keep him awake and make him turn black! Heat matts are just a effective and mine sleeps on his or his branch when he's warm enough


----------



## beardie&crestielover (Feb 20, 2010)

simone i personally dont think you spend £60 a week on one beardie i spend about £6 on mine a week and when it was younger about £10-13 a week


----------



## Simone1989 (Jan 14, 2009)

Really then yours didn't eat as much as mine...and obviously your food supllier didn't charge £10 for three tubs with around 50 cricks in...he ate copious ammounts at first


----------



## beardie&crestielover (Feb 20, 2010)

Simone1989 said:


> Really then yours didn't eat as much as mine...and obviously your food supllier didn't charge £10 for three tubs with around 50 cricks in...he ate copious ammounts at first


 no lol its like £2-3 for about 25 and now a week i get a pack of 25 extra large locust of livefoods direct for a fiver and then a standard pack of about 8 which is £2.50 lol


----------



## passion336 (Mar 4, 2010)

Simone1989 said:


> Just for the record that is total rubbish! Some people say don't bother with it as they only absorb heat from above but at night I used a heat matt for my beardie under his rock where he slept just to keep the temperatures up for him...also make sure you have a timer for the lights and heat lamp so they turn on and off the same time every day


1' It was what some people do as i give other alteritive's and 2, thats good! heat matts are inferred heat wich means the further way you are in front of the matt the warmer it is, also why would you put a rock over a heat matt?


----------



## passion336 (Mar 4, 2010)

beardie&crestielover said:


> simone i personally dont think you spend £60 a week on one beardie i spend about £6 on mine a week and when it was younger about £10-13 a week


 
lol feeding it gold crickets :lol2:


----------



## beardie&crestielover (Feb 20, 2010)

passion336 said:


> lol feeding it gold crickets :lol2:


 :lol2: diamond ones !!!! :gasp::gasp:


----------



## bdargon (May 1, 2010)

I am getting my first Beardie next staurday probably. Should I expect it not to eat for a few days while it settles in?


----------



## jht88 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi there mate , I would advise you to pop along to the lizard section and read through some of the 100's if not 1000's of care sheet for beardies on personnally I payed most attention to the one by Hadesdragons http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru.../92926-bearded-dragons.html?highlight=bearded or you could do what I did and go through the ones that had the most views, I thought that people must have trusted them and kept coming back for info.

If your new dragon is anything like mine then he/she may feed for the first day or so then could go off its food anything upto a week but don't worry then tend to come around. Also don't worry to much if it doesn't take to the veg straight away, they will as they get older. But once it starts to eat there'll be no stopping it.

I would say that if you have any questions at all this is by far one of the most friendly reptile forums there is, and people will help as much as they can, they seem to understand that everyone started with they're first reptile at point...:notworthy:. 

So good luck with your new Reptile.

John


----------



## bdargon (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Avana Miaramila (Jun 6, 2010)

:welcome:Hi mate, just noticed your thread and noticed that you haven't mentioned which substrate your using. IMO don't use calci sand as it has been known to cause impaction, I personally use B&Q Kiln Dried sand as its cheaper less dusty and very fine, have had no problems for the last 7yrs using this sand as a substrate, also use it for my hatchlings right through to adult hood:2thumb:


----------



## MViper (Mar 25, 2009)

Simone1989 said:


> Make sure you feed it the same time every day aswell so it knows when its getting its critters and always have fresh veg and a small bowl of water available. I never went on the ten minute rule I went on the one at a time untill he stopped going for them...Then there aren't loads of insects running around and at night they attack! Also my beardie kept getting woken up by cricks that hid in his tank so I changed his diet to locusts and he now wont to
> uch cricks!*Also you'll need to give it a bath around once every two weeks to help with shedding*...I used an old sandwich tub for mine when he was tiny...the water must be warm like if you were bathing a baby...and if it poo's you know its warm enough lol!
> I think I've bombarded you with enough things to think about now...Just enjoy and make sure you handle it once a day after letting it settle in...they can turn very nasty if you dont


:whistling2:


----------



## bdargon (May 1, 2010)

Avana Miaramila said:


> :welcome:Hi mate, just noticed your thread and noticed that you haven't mentioned which substrate your using. IMO don't use calci sand as it has been known to cause impaction, I personally use B&Q Kiln Dried sand as its cheaper less dusty and very fine, have had no problems for the last 7yrs using this sand as a substrate, also use it for my hatchlings right through to adult hood:2thumb:


Hi,

I have chosen beach wood chip as I have been advised to do so. Also I think it looks best aswell.


----------



## Avana Miaramila (Jun 6, 2010)

:2thumb: Cool, beech chippings look good as well, I just think that sand and gravel looks more aesthetically pleasing:grin1:. If you need any advice with your beardie drop me a line and I'll help in any way I can. Enjoy your new fella:no1:


----------



## bdargon (May 1, 2010)

Avana Miaramila said:


> :2thumb: Cool, beech chippings look good as well, I just think that sand and gravel looks more aesthetically pleasing:grin1:. If you need any advice with your beardie drop me a line and I'll help in any way I can. Enjoy your new fella:no1:


 Thanks.

I think I am getting it from Paws for thought in Leeds. It's a great place:2thumb:. Have you been there?


----------



## Avana Miaramila (Jun 6, 2010)

bdargon said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I think I am getting it from Paws for thought in Leeds. It's a great place:2thumb:. Have you been there?


HI, I've PM'd you


----------



## bdargon (May 1, 2010)

I know I have to get two different supplement powders to put on the dragons food. One of them is D3 but what is the other called?


----------



## Avana Miaramila (Jun 6, 2010)

*Dusting powder for food*



bdargon said:


> I know I have to get two different supplement powders to put on the dragons food. One of them is D3 but what is the other called?


D3 is the vitamin that is contained in Nutrobal dusting powder, the other powder you need to use is calcium powder without D3 (Calypso dusting powder is one of the powders you can get). 
You need to dust your dragons food daily with calcium powder and dust his food twice a week with Nutrobal. : victory:
You can also get reptivit which contains multi vitamins which I use once a fortnight when dusting the food, but that's not really necessary if you gut load your livefood well prior to feeding to you dragon:2thumb:


----------



## bdargon (May 1, 2010)

Thanks Avana.


----------



## bdargon (May 1, 2010)

Next Saturaday is the date I have now set for my beardie. I have the Viv all set up. Just got one question. The highest temperature marked on my thermostat is 35c but the temperature can reach 39c which I believe is fine for a beardie. The thermostat switches off the heat bulb at 39c but then doesn't switch it back on until the temp in the viv drops to 34c. Is this too much of a fluctuation for a bearded dragon or will it be able to cope?


----------



## Avana Miaramila (Jun 6, 2010)

You should be OK with these temps, are you using an on/off thermostat or dimming/pulse proportional thermostat? If you are using an on/off stat this is normal and you might want to look at getting a dimming stat as this will help the temps to stay at the desired level without too much of a drop.


----------



## bdargon (May 1, 2010)

I am currently using an on/off stat. I will see how i do with this. May consider getting a dimmer.:2thumb:


----------



## PawsForThought (Sep 7, 2007)

bdargon said:


> I am currently using an on/off stat. I will see how i do with this. May consider getting a dimmer.:2thumb:


A dimmer would be a good idea... it will help keep the temperatures stable, and also if you are using an on/off thermostat with an incandescent bulb, the bulb won't last long because the filament is repeatedly expanding and contracting, weakening the metal. This will wear it out very quickly.


----------



## Ants (May 17, 2010)

*Heat Mat*

U Shouldn't use a heat mat with Brearded Dragons, as they have a thin and very soft tissue on there bellies, and cant feel the temperature as much on there bellies so in the long run can damage them or even cause them to burn themselves without them even knowing, You woud be better off with using a Ultraviolate light (red Bulb) for them on a night to drop the temperature and this will not affect there sleeping happit :2thumb:


----------



## bdargon (May 1, 2010)

The bulb I use is coloured red on the bottom half.


----------



## Avana Miaramila (Jun 6, 2010)

Ants said:


> You woud be better off with using a Ultraviolate light (red Bulb) for them on a night to drop the temperature and this will not affect there sleeping happit :2thumb:


:hmm: Think you mean InfraRed light not Ultraviolet,, Ultraviolet is from a UVB/UVA emmitting bulb/tube and is part of the daylight spectrum and includes visible light.
In my experience it appears that bearded dragons can see part of the light from a red bulb, but as the majority of houses are well insulated these days, night time heating is not always essential. Don't forget that these are desert animals and are naturally used to decent drops in temperature
If night time temps are a worry, a ceramic heater is far more efficient and longer lasting than an red light bulb:2thumb:


----------



## bdargon (May 1, 2010)

I was advised I didn't need any ceramic bulb as the room temp would be ok at night.


----------



## Avana Miaramila (Jun 6, 2010)

:2thumb:


----------



## bdargon (May 1, 2010)

Bearded dragon shed 9 days ago and went off it's food. It has recovered well since then and has even stopped burrying itself.
Yesterday was it's best day as far as alertness and brightness. It's colour has been quite changeable these past couple of days. 

However today it accepted one cricket and then refused to eat anymore. It has gone quite lathargic agian like last week when it was shedding. It can't be shedding agian can it ?

Also has not eaten any veg since i got it 12 days ago.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

bdargon said:


> Bearded dragon shed 9 days ago and went off it's food. It has recovered well since then and has even stopped burrying itself.
> Yesterday was it's best day as far as alertness and brightness. It's colour has been quite changeable these past couple of days.
> 
> However today it accepted one cricket and then refused to eat anymore. It has gone quite lathargic agian like last week when it was shedding. It can't be shedding agian can it ?
> ...


Have you checked all your temps? Baby beardies usually go mad for crickets in my experience!

You have still got UV light on 12 hours a day as well?

Try feeding your beardie some dandelion leaves. Not all baby beardies eat a lot of veg, but most can be tempted with dandelion leaves. 

Do you have a photo of your beardie/setup?


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

I wouldn't have thought it was shedding again.. Do you have it on any kind of substrate ie sand or bark chippings? My hatchlings have been a bit hit and miss since it go hot down here... Not getting below 22 at night.

Liz


----------



## bdargon (May 1, 2010)

Struggling to upload photos.

I will admit that it is only a 3 ft viv but I am planning to get a 4ft standard viv when he gets a bit bigger.

At the mo he is on beech wood chip.

Just bought a dimmer thermostat (Habistat) most of the time the hot end is 37-39c although I am still having trouble mantaining that temp all day. Before I went to school it was 38c and when a returned home it was 32c. 

I have added another vent at the bottom of the cool end to get a better temperature gradient.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Take the substrate out please.. There is a chance that it can cause impaction.. Put him on kitchen roll, new paper or lino. 

Liz


----------



## Avana Miaramila (Jun 6, 2010)

bdargon said:


> Bearded dragon shed 9 days ago and went off it's food. It has recovered well since then and has even stopped burrying itself.
> Yesterday was it's best day as far as alertness and brightness. It's colour has been quite changeable these past couple of days.
> 
> However today it accepted one cricket and then refused to eat anymore. It has gone quite lathargic agian like last week when it was shedding. It can't be shedding agian can it ?
> ...


How old is your baby? If your struggling with getting the little one to eat veg, try tempting him/her with cress.: victory: When bringing up my babies I always put cress in from the first week after hatching as it does seem to get them interested in veggies. Also you could try chopping the veg your giving the beardie up finely to make it easier for him/her to eat.

I would also try giving your beardie a luke warm bath to see if that makes a difference with been lethargic,it will help to hydrate your beardie and might stimulate a bowel movement in case it's constipated. Might be an idea to get a feacal sample tested by a reputable vet if your beardie continues to worry you just in case there area any parasites present.: victory:


----------



## bdargon (May 1, 2010)

I don't let him feed on the ground. I feed by hand. So won't pick up any wood chips. 

I have tried water cress and I chop and grate the veg very finely.


----------



## Avana Miaramila (Jun 6, 2010)

bdargon said:


> .
> 
> I have tried water cress and I chop and grate the veg very finely.


Did you try the salad cress in little containers? Water cress normally comes in a bag and I'm not sure, but I don't think water cress is good for dragons, something to do with calcium binding due to large amounts of oxalates( I think thats the word I'm looking for!) present like in spinach, cabbage etc. 
Did bathing the little guy help any?


----------



## bdargon (May 1, 2010)

Perked up now. If he goes off again I will give him a bath. Just seems to have the odd "off" day. Going to start weighing and measuring him on a saturday to see how much he is growing. Looks a little bigger than when he first came 2 weeks ago.


----------

